# Mit is titkolunk???



## szinuhe90 (2011 Május 10)

Kinek mi titkolnivalója van?


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Május 10)

Sajnálom, csak szeretném megjegyezni, hogy egyesek miért nem tesznek fel magukról fotót? Valamit titkolnak? Vagy mi szégyellni valójuk van? Nem merik magukat vállalni? Ez olyan amikor valaki kezet fog velem és nem néz a szemembe. Miért kell nekem egy tájképet vagy valami mást látni amikor valakinek írok vagy ír nekem. Fél, hogy felismerik? Ha becsületes akkor mi a titkolnivaló?


----------



## Kufirc (2011 Május 10)

Hm... érdekes felvetés, de folytathatnánk is:
Hol élsz?
Válaszok: A Holdon, a Földön, a Marson, valahol, ittisottis, Magyarországon... estleg mindegyik 
Szerintem ezzel nincs is baj, sem azzal, hogy nincs fénykép, sem azzal, ha nem mondja meg, hogy hol él. Az elgondolkodtató, hogy a kintiek beírják a várost legalább... de mindegy.
Az ellenben már ellenszenves, ha GipszJakab egyik nap Erdélyben, másik nap Pesten él, egyik nap ffi és hentes, másik nap nő és pszichológus...
Hol klinikákon, hol mentálhigiénés központban dolgozik... és ez mind egy "személy" Ugye érdekes... méghogy fénykép


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Május 11)

*lakhely*



Kufirc írta:


> Hm... érdekes felvetés, de folytathatnánk is:
> Hol élsz?
> Válaszok: A Holdon, a Földön, a Marson, valahol, ittisottis, Magyarországon... estleg mindegyik
> Szerintem ezzel nincs is baj, sem azzal, hogy nincs fénykép, sem azzal, ha nem mondja meg, hogy hol él. Az elgondolkodtató, hogy a kintiek beírják a várost legalább... de mindegy.
> ...



Szerintem is, részben igazad van. A lakhelyre nem igazán lennék kíváncsi, mert nem biztos, hogy el akarok menni hozzá, és esélyt sem akarok adni a leselkedőknek, hogy Ők eljöjjenek hozzám. Az arcot vállalni szerintem fontosabb mint a lakcímet. Nem egy ember van aki ilyen vagy közösségi oldalon leírja hol lakik, és azt is, hogy holnapután elmegyünk nyaralni egy hétre. És utána csodálkozik, hogy kirámolták a házát. Sajna.


----------



## hangay13 (2011 Május 11)

A jelenlegi szokások így alakultak. A fiatalok, gyerekek a chat-szobákban szeretnek más bőrébe bújni. Lehet, hogy csak viccnek szánják, hogy beugrassanak valakit, lehet, hogy csak saját, negatívnak tartott kinézetüktől, állapotuktól akarnak rövid időre megszabadulni. Ezt is bűnnek tartom, de megbocsáthatónak. Ha "szívatásnak" szánják, akkor nem.
Azt már hibának tartom, ha valaki azért bújik a névtelenség mögé, mert nem meri nyíltan vállalni a véleményét. Én rendszerint névvel-arccal vállalom a véleményemet, de figyelek arra a jeligés vélemény nyilvánításkor is, hogy mit írok le, nem írok olyat, amit nem vállalok névvel is.
(Bár lehet, hogy negatív tapasztalatok miatt is kialakulhatott az, hogy sokan névtelenül merik leírni csak a véleményüket. Nem véletlen, hogy időnként az aktuális kormánypártok népszerűbbek a közvéleménykutatások szerint, mint a választás eredménye mutatja utána. Hogy választások után, amikor megkérdezik: ki szavazott a nyertesre, sokkal jobb eredmény jön ki, mint a szavazófülkében.
Az emberek félnek, hogy a munkahelyüket is fenyegeti a nyilt vélemény nyilvánítás, és ezen én nem is csodálkozom, bár a változás csak akkor érhető el, ha kiállunk a véleményünk mellett. A nyuszik nem érhetnek el semmit a rókákkal szemben. Volt idő, amikor én is nyuszi voltam, sőtt lehet, hogy ezután is elő fog fordulni. Amikor dolgoztam, nem mindíg voltam olyan bátor, hogy a munkahelyi vezetőimmel szemben kritikákat élesen megfogalmazzak. Két évig voltam munkanélküli, nagy szerencse kellett ahhoz, hogy utána alkalmazzanak. Utána nagyon vigyáztam, hogy ne veszítsem el a munkámat.)


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Május 12)

hangay13 írta:


> A jelenlegi szokások így alakultak. A fiatalok, gyerekek a chat-szobákban szeretnek más bőrébe bújni. Lehet, hogy csak viccnek szánják, hogy beugrassanak valakit, lehet, hogy csak saját, negatívnak tartott kinézetüktől, állapotuktól akarnak rövid időre megszabadulni. Ezt is bűnnek tartom, de megbocsáthatónak. Ha "szívatásnak" szánják, akkor nem.
> Azt már hibának tartom, ha valaki azért bújik a névtelenség mögé, mert nem meri nyíltan vállalni a véleményét. Én rendszerint névvel-arccal vállalom a véleményemet, de figyelek arra a jeligés vélemény nyilvánításkor is, hogy mit ....)


Ez tiszta beszéd! És sajnos sokan vannak akik maszk mögé bújnak, és nem az igazi arcukat mutatják. Nem tudom, hány generáció kell, hogy ezt kinőjük. Én is jártam már meg az állásommal, hogy nyíltan vállaltam a főnökeimmel szemben, és ki is rúgtak, sőt először a feleségemet (mert egy helyen dolgoztunk), de én utána is megmaradtam ugyan olyannak. Én most is vállalom amit mondok, és ki is mondom. Sokszor nem származik jó belőle, mert sok embernek betörik a feje az igazságtól. Én nem tudom elrejteni az érzéseimet, ha valakire haragszom azt ki is mutatom. Nem tudok vele jó-pofizni utána. Ez vagyok egy valódi székely.


----------



## hangay13 (2011 Május 12)

Sok gondolatot elindítottál bennem. Csak egy közülük:
Én magam is változtam. A fiatalkori véleményeimmel most már nem minddel értek egyet, de vállalom azokat is, mert akkor abban hittem. Aki minden vezetőváltáskor változtat addigi véleményén, aki folyamatosan a kormányzópárt a tagja, vagy pártolója, ráadásul vehemesen hangoztatja is aktuális álláspontját, azt nem tudom elviselni.
Azt másnál is el tudom fogadni, hogy a tapasztalat változtat rajta. A köpönyegforgatást viszont elítélem, különösen, ha többször fordul elő, időnként teljesen ellentétesen az addig vallotakkal. Ennél szerintem sokkal jobb, ha valaki csak név nélkül vállalja a saját, őszinte véleményét.


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Május 13)

Egy sztori ami eszembe jutott ezzel kapcsolatosan.

Székelyudvarhelyen laktam és dolgoztam. Az úgynevezett demokrácia bejövetelekor a munkatársaimmal eldöntöttük, hogy a mesterünket leváltjuk mert elegünk lett belőle, mert a legbunkóbb volt a gyárban. Amikor szavazásra került az eset és felbontották a szavazócetliket kiderül, hogy csak ketten szavaztunk arra, hogy menjen. Az írásunkból a mester egyből rájött, hogy ki az a kettő. Na onnan nem volt se prémium se fizetésemelés. De valahogy ezek után sem tudok megváltozni. De mint már írtam itt Magyarországon is megjártam ugyanígy. Itt egy nyomdában dolgoztam, és kifogtam itt is egy idegbeteg főnököt. Viccből feldobtam a munkatársaimnak ki akar elmenni a nyomdából (13 személy) persze mindenki azt mondta, hogy Ő igen. Felmértem a tudásunkat és az expressz oldalon feladtam egy hirdetést, hogy teljes nyomdai személyzet állást keres. Biztos voltam benne, hogy erre a hülyeségre senki nem reagál. Pár nap múlva felhívott a Pátria nyomda, hogy átveszi a bagázst úgy ahogy van. Szóltam a többieknek, hogy itt a nagy lehetőség, ekkor jöttek a válaszok, hogy izé, meg hát...És senki nem vállalta magát. Ki volta a sz...-ban hát én mert kiderült. Kirúgták a feleségemet mert akkor tudták, hogy én is el fogok menni magamtól. Hát ennyit a vállaljuk magunkat.


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Május 13)

hangay13 írta:


> Aki minden vezetőváltáskor változtat addigi véleményén, aki folyamatosan a kormányzópárt a tagja, vagy pártolója, ráadásul vehemesen hangoztatja is aktuális álláspontját, azt nem tudom elviselni.



Ezzel én is egyet értek, mert amikor itt a szocik először megnyerték a választást és az embereknek nem kezdett tetszeni amit csinálnak, akivel szóba álltam mindenkitől megkérdeztem kire szavazott. Az MSZP-re senki. Ekkor kérdeztem tőlük, ha ennyien nem szavaztatok rájuk, hogy a túróba nyerték meg a választásokat? Hát erre senki sem tudott válaszolni.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Május 13)

szinuhe90 írta:


> Én is jártam már meg az állásommal, hogy nyíltan vállaltam a főnökeimmel szemben, és ki is rúgtak, sőt először a feleségemet (mert egy helyen dolgoztunk), de én utána is megmaradtam ugyan olyannak.


 

Sziasztok!

Én is megjártam már kétszer is. A főnökömnek nem tetszett, hogy "okosabb" a beosztott. Az első esetben a vezetőség úgy alakította, hogy a "problémás" kollégáimmal együtt egy napon dolgozzunk (akkor a kereskedelemben dolgoztam és természetesen pénzzel). Úgy alakult, hogy nap végére eltűnt egy jelentősebb összeg. Persze az ilyenkor szokásos eljárás szerint (az ő eljárásuk szerint) kivizsgálás, kikérdezés stb. Az ő szemszögükből a probléma ott kezdődött, amikor közöltem, hogy feljelentést teszek a rendőrségen. Megkezdődött a "vakarózás", az ide-oda telefonálgatás és végül közölték, hogy rendben, tegyek feljelentést. A dolgog vége az lett, hogy megszűntették az eljárást bizonyíték hiányában, ugyanis a felvétel, amelyet a kamera rögzített "megsemmisült", mivel ugyanazt a kazettára vették fel a cselekmény utáni eseményeket, így felvétel nem állt rendelkezésre (egyébként belső lopás volt, amit minden egyes üzletben megcsináltak, így "kiirtva a problémás" dolgozókat). Természetesen közös megegyezéssel elbúcsúztunk egymástól. 
A másik esetben pedig, bár konkrétan nem rúgtak ki, de amikor a céget, ahol dolgoztam bezáratta egy olyan ember, aki szeretett volna "egy szeletet a tortából", az összes ott dolgozónak volt hely az új cégnél, kivéve nekem és egy másik kollégámnak, mivel mi egy értekezlet során a főnök egyik ötletével nem értettünk egyet és ennek hangot is adtunk. Ez persze sértette a főnök egóját. A harmadik esetet pedig nem vártam meg. Magamban tartottam a véleményemet, ha nem értettem egyet. Most jelenleg egy olyan helyen dolgozom, ahol ha valamivel nem értek egyet, akkor hangot adhatok ellenkezésemnek, bár az is igaz, hogy nem mindenkivel szemben.


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Május 13)

cat34 írta:


> (egyébként belső lopás volt, amit minden egyes üzletben megcsináltak, így "kiirtva a problémás" dolgozókat).


Ha összeszámolnánk, hogy mennyi embert rúgtak ki állítólagos lopás miatt, akkor a fél Magyarország tolvaj. Voltam én is üzletvezető egy helyen és lopással vádolták az eladókat. A bolt egy panel alatt volt és a szomszéd fentről látta, hogy a főnök este elvisz egy rekesz bort, mert volt kulcsa. Mikor másnap rákérdeztem azt mondta elfelejtett szólni. És mint aki nem történt semmi, bocsánatot sem kért a lányoktól, hogy megvádolta őket. És nem ez volt az első eset, de a többit nem tudtuk bizonyítani ezért szétosztva levonta a fizetésükből.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Május 13)

hangay13 írta:


> Azt másnál is el tudom fogadni, hogy a tapasztalat változtat rajta. A köpönyegforgatást viszont elítélem, különösen, ha többször fordul elő, időnként teljesen ellentétesen az addig vallotakkal. Ennél szerintem sokkal jobb, ha valaki csak név nélkül vállalja a saját, őszinte véleményét.


 
Ehhez meg csak annyit tudok hozzátenni, amit a "horoszkóp-Patkány éve" topikban is írtam magamról. 
Régen nem értettem, miért van az, hogy a véleményem, érzéseim annyira "kettős", mindig máshogy reagálom le ugyanazon dolgokat, amíg a kezembe nem akadt egy kínai horoszkóp könyv. 
Először csak poénból kerestem ki a rám vonatkozó részt. Ez volt a tűz-kígyó. Miután elolvastam eléggé ledöbbentem. Egy-két apró kivétellel, mintha rólam íták volna. Már nem sértett az, ha valaki azt mondta rólam, hogy kétszínű vagyok, vagy nem vagyok következetes. Megértettem, hogy bennem "két én" van együtt. Próbálom elfogadni, de nem mindig egyszerű.


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Május 13)

szinuhe90 írta:


> Sajnálom, csak szeretném megjegyezni, hogy egyesek miért nem tesznek fel magukról fotót? Valamit titkolnak? Vagy mi szégyellni valójuk van? Nem merik magukat vállalni? Ez olyan amikor valaki kezet fog velem és nem néz a szemembe. Miért kell nekem egy tájképet vagy valami mást látni amikor valakinek írok vagy ír nekem. Fél, hogy felismerik? Ha becsületes akkor mi a titkolnivaló?



Ezt komolyan kérdezed? Vagy vitaindító provokációnak szántad?

Nincs szégyellnivalóm, de nem teszem közzé a képemet ellenőrizhetetlen helyeken, sőt a nevemet sem.
Az IWIW indulásakor nagyon lelkesen beléptem és ráakadtam néhány elveszettnek hitt ismerősre, akiknek nagyon örültem. De ráakadtam a fórum részen egy topikra is, amelyben feltehetően kiskorúak az emberek profilképein csámcsogtak, azokat tárgyalták minősíthetetlen módon. A rendelkezésre álló képfeldolgozó programok segítségével minősíthetetlen helyzetekben ábrázolták a képek tulajdonosait. A gépház természetesen nem reagált a bejelentésemre. Ha reagált volna, akkor is örök tanulságul szolgált volna, hogy hová tegyem a képemet és kinek adjak hozzáférést. 

Mintegy hét éve bóklászom az interneten. Sok emberrel megismerkedtem, akikkel személyesen is tartom a kapcsolatot, tehát arccal, névvel és lakcímmel szerepelek náluk. De ennek az a feltétele, hogy az illetővel huzamosabb ideig levelező viszonyban álljak, és soha ne legyen olyan érzésem, hogy a megnyilvánulásaiban van valami mesterkélt, hamis, őszintétlen, vagyis, hogy nem önmagát adja. Lehet, hogy szerencsém is volt, eddig senkiben nem csalódtam.


----------



## Kufirc (2011 Május 13)

hangya1944 írta:


> ...Nincs szégyellnivalóm, de nem teszem közzé a képemet ellenőrizhetetlen helyeken, sőt a nevemet sem...


Akkor Te biztosan nagyon szép ember lehetsz, mert van mitől félned, hogy a képkezelő programok ronthatnak az imidzseden. 
Én randa vagyok mint az ördög és a Photoshop csak javíthat rajtam 
Ellenben azt nem értem, hogy miért is vetted magadra :?


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Május 13)

hangya1944 írta:


> Az IWIW indulásakor nagyon lelkesen beléptem és ráakadtam néhány elveszettnek hitt ismerősre, akiknek nagyon örültem. De ráakadtam a fórum részen egy topikra is, amelyben feltehetően kiskorúak az emberek profilképein csámcsogtak, azokat tárgyalták minősíthetetlen módon.


Hát igen komolyan kérdeztem. Akinek nem inge.... Hogy csámcsognak? Hát csámcsogjanak, nekem az nem fáj. Ezért nem vagyok rajta az iwiw-en meg semmi közösségi oldalon. A Canadahunt ismerem (Ne nézd a regelés idejét mert már egyszer voltam csak kiléptem) ez nem az a társaság. Ide ahogy én észrevettem nem a csámcsogós, átszerkesztős emberek jönnek. És ha netán visszalátnám magamat (amire nem sok esély van) valahol akkor írnék az oldal szerkesztőjének, hogy vegye le a képet. Ennyi. Az itteni embereket látva, normális, kulturált, illemtudó társaság.


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Május 13)

Kufirc írta:


> Akkor Te biztosan nagyon szép ember lehetsz, mert van mitől félned, hogy a képkezelő programok ronthatnak az imidzseden.
> Én randa vagyok mint az ördög és a Photoshop csak javíthat rajtam
> Ellenben azt nem értem, hogy miért is vetted magadra :?



Gondolod, ha egy keményporno jelenet szereplőjeként látnád magad, akkor is így gondolkodnál? 

Valaki kezdeményezett egy beszélgetést, amibe meghívott mindenkit, akinek erre kedve van (legalábbis a topiknyitás az én értelmezésem szerint ezt jelenti). Felvettem a beszélgetés fonalát. Miért gondolod, hogy a véleményem egyúttal "magamra vevés"?


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Május 13)

szinuhe90 írta:


> Hát igen komolyan kérdeztem. Akinek nem inge.... Hogy csámcsognak? Hát csámcsogjanak, nekem az nem fáj. Ezért nem vagyok rajta az iwiw-en meg semmi közösségi oldalon. A Canadahunt ismerem (Ne nézd a regelés idejét mert már egyszer voltam csak kiléptem) ez nem az a társaság. Ide ahogy én észrevettem nem a csámcsogós, átszerkesztős emberek jönnek. És ha netán visszalátnám magamat (amire nem sok esély van) valahol akkor írnék az oldal szerkesztőjének, hogy vegye le a képet. Ennyi. Az itteni embereket látva, normális, kulturált, illemtudó társaság.



A véleményed számomra a CanadaHun moderálását dícséri. Ezek szerint fogalmad nincs arról, hogy milyen bejegyzések láthatatlanok számodra, mert a moderátor már járt arra és dolgozott. A CH állandó tagsága túlnyomórészt, mondhatni jellemzően valóban kultúrált és illemtudó társaság, de nem csak ilyen emberek járnak felénk.


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Május 16)

hangya1944 írta:


> A véleményed számomra a CanadaHun moderálását dicséri. Ezek szerint fogalmad nincs arról, hogy milyen bejegyzések láthatatlanok számodra, mert a moderátor már járt arra és dolgozott. A CH állandó tagsága túlnyomórészt, mondhatni jellemzően valóban kulturált és illemtudó társaság, de nem csak ilyen emberek járnak felénk.



Hidd el, hogy van fogalmam, és tudom, hogy vannak más emberek, és tudom mit tesznek a moderátorok. Van saját weboldalam és saját fórumom is. Hidd el, hogy attól még nem fognak téged átszerkeszteni. Azt, hogy a címedet nem adod meg, a telefonszámod, és a e-mail címedet, ez természetes. Ezek megadása sokkal több visszaélésre ad lehetőséged mint a fotód kitétele.


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Május 16)

szinuhe90 írta:


> Hidd el, hogy van fogalmam, és tudom, hogy vannak más emberek, és tudom mit tesznek a moderátorok. Van saját weboldalam és saját fórumom is. Hidd el, hogy attól még nem fognak téged átszerkeszteni. Azt, hogy a címedet nem adod meg, a telefonszámod, és a e-mail címedet, ez természetes. Ezek megadása sokkal több visszaélésre ad lehetőséged mint a fotód kitétele.


Ha gondolod, Melitta fotóalbumában megtekinthetsz.


----------



## hangay13 (2011 Június 15)

hangya1944 írta:


> A véleményed számomra a CanadaHun moderálását dícséri. Ezek szerint fogalmad nincs arról, hogy milyen bejegyzések láthatatlanok számodra, mert a moderátor már járt arra és dolgozott. A CH állandó tagsága túlnyomórészt, mondhatni jellemzően valóban kultúrált és illemtudó társaság, de nem csak ilyen emberek járnak felénk.


 
Találkoztam már olyan véleménnyel, ami leszólt másokat, gúnyolódott az általuk írottakon. Rövidesen törölve lett, nem csak a hozzászólás, de rövidesen a hozzászóló is a "tagok" közül.
Bár nem minden törléssel értek egyet. Van olyan fórum, amelyikben visszamenőleg is töröltek minden csatolt file-ot, bár ez csak utólag lett letiltva, egy idő óta már azt az üzenetet is törlik, amelyikben ilyen szerepel, pedig a fórum címe is arra utal, hogy könyvek szerepelnek benne.


----------



## kissalma5 (2011 Szeptember 23)

Itt még nem szólaltam meg, eddig 
Az indiánok azt mondták a fotóról, hogy ellopja a lelkedet. Lehet, hogy igazuk van? Szerintem , igen. Amúgy is nem szeretek fotózkodni, nem is vagyok szép, sem fotogén. A hozzám hasonló "szépségek" szokták mondani, hogy nem a külső, hanem a belső értékek számítanak. hihi-hihi!
Mindennek, amit nem szeretünk, vagy amitől idegenkedünk, meg van a maga oka -hát ennek is-, csak nem biztos, hogy akarunk róla beszélni. Hogy miért nem? Akkor nem lennének titkaink! Bohóckodást félretéve, lehet, hogy egyszerűen még nem jutottunk el odáig, hogy beszélni tudjunk róla, vagy épp félünk (több mindentől is). Talán mindenkinek meg kell adni azt a lehetőséget, hogy önmagából, önmagáról annyit adjon ki , amennyit tud, vagy akar. És el kell fogadnunk azt, hogy amit én meg tudok tenni, nem biztos, hogy más is meg tudja. 39 éves vagyok, Győrben élek, helyesebben lakok a családommal, Férj+ gyerekek (még öt), külföldön dolgozom (így eléggé magányos vagyok és ráérek itt lenni  ) Baromira szeretem az öniróniát és az angol humort, lelkizős vagyok, bánatomban csokit eszek (mint Gombóc Artúr, mind1, hogy milyen) és törekszem arra, hogy a környezetemben béke uralkodjon. Egy kicsit bemutatkoztam, de azt ne kérd, hogy fotót is rakjak ki magamról, mert az (még) nem megy.
Üdv: kissalma5 (a kiss: valós, alma:tetszik ez a név, 5: gyermekeim száma)


----------



## hangay13 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Szépnek én sem tartom magam, dicsekedni nem akarok a képemmel. 
Amit mondok, írok azt viszont válalom. Lehet, hogy később változik a véleményem, de mindíg olyat írok, mondok, amiben hiszek, később is válalom, mert amikor leírtam, mondtam az volt a véleményem. Persze előfordulhat az, hogy később ez megváltozik, de nem szégyenlem, hogy leírtam, mondtam azt hittem.
Hittem sokmindenben, kiálltam mellette, amiről most már más a véleményem, de nem szégyenlem, mert nem önző érdekből tettem.
Persze volt olyan is ami nem tetszett annak idején, és az idő azt igazolta, hogy igazam volt, de ennek nem örülök. Én ellene voltam a pl. Bős-Nagymaros beruházás leállításának, sajnos igazam lett.


----------



## Heikigou (2011 November 13)

Szerintem egyesek csak simán lusták normálisan kitölteni az adatlapjaikat fényképet feltölteni, vagy a másik lehetőség melóból neteznek és nem biztos hogy van elég idejük vagy módjuk feltölteni a képeket. Ahonnét én netezek folyamatosan szerver problémát jelez a rendszer, van hogy egy hszt 5ször küldtem el mire megjelent és nem dobott ki szerverhibára hivatkozva. Úgy érzem nem nálatok van a gond, hanem az itteni rendszer blokkolja valamiért a kommunikációt cvagy csak simán vacak...


----------



## othi (2012 Február 17)

Mindenhez idő kell ami egyre kevesebb!!


----------



## Tunnde Toth (2012 Március 4)

"_Élj úgy, hogy ne vegyenek észre ott, ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan_, _ahonnan elmész_."

Eredeti es nagyon igaz...

ez nem epp igy van, vagy nincs idejuk vagy pedig jobb dolguk is van mint mutogatni szepsegeiket...

Miert is kell mindeg a mas tukret nezni?


----------



## villija (2012 Március 17)

És ha feltesznek egy képet egy emberről, akkor mennyivel tudsz többet? Lehet, h nem is a saját képét tette fel.... Vagy egy régi képet..... Vagy akármit.

Miért fontos ez Neked? Lehet, h ez a kép meg nem a Te képed. De engem mondjuk egyáltalán nem zavar.

Igen, bizonyára mindenkinek van titkolnivalója. Gyanúm, h Neked is. És ennek semmi köze a fényképhez.

Látsz itt egy képet, amikor "beszélsz" valakivel. És ha találkoztok az utcán, fel fogod ismerni és ráköszönsz? Na ne. Vagy azt várod, h ő köszönjön rád?

Bocs, de ezek Neked így tényleg problémák? Vagy csak semmi használható ötleted nem volt egy topic nyitásra?


----------



## shoggy (2012 Március 24)

Szerintem csak olyan helyen várható el a kép feltétele, és az ilyen fajta "őszinteség", ahol a fórum közössége ezt alapvetően saját elvének tartja. Az internetes kommunikáció rengeteg újdonságot hozott, amelyek alapvetően eltérnek az azelőtt megszokott kommunikációs csatornáktól. És ennek megfelelően az azokban elvárható általános alapelveket sem feltétlenül szabad elvárni az előbbiekben. Sőt, továbbmegyek, kifejezetten érdekes kérdés, hogy a részvevők arcának ismerete minőségileg befolyásolja-e és milyen irányba a beszélgetést...

Én speciel nem rég regisztráltam, és még egyszerűen nem volt érkezésem képet feltölteni.


----------



## hangay13 (2012 Június 20)

Elvárásról, szerintem szó sincs.
A fórum indítója azt vetette fel, hogy válaljuk-e véleményünket fényképpel is?
Ez annyiból jogos felvetés, hogy van, aki viccesnek szánva komolytalan hozzászólásokat ír, de az ilyen hamis fényképet is fel tud tenni.
Az viszont igaz, hogy amit egyszer beírunk, később visszakereshető, akkor is, ha már megváltozott a véleményünk.


----------



## tuncsi18 (2012 Június 20)

Sziasztok

Azt hiszem teljesen egyetértek kissalmával. Azt hiszem mindenkinek vannak titkai és ez így helyes. Kifele legyen is, csak az a gond, ha önmagaddal szemben nem vagy őszinte. Az már ciki.
Nem irigyellek egyébként, hogy távol vagy a családodtól, gondolom szüksége.


----------



## Gloryana (2012 Június 22)

Nos, én sem tettem még fel a fotóm..Nincs mit szégyellni rajta. Viszont a képek is csalhatnak. Pl. Mondjuk 10-20 évvel ezelőtti képek, vagy mondjuk ha már photoshopot írtál.... írjam ne írjam, mindenki tudja mennyi retusálást stb lehet csinálni. Hiába a fotó valakiről, ha mégsem a valóságot mutatja. Nos én sem egy tündér vagyok, mint a kép mutatja. Hol tündér, hol boszi. Igen, Iwiw-n vagy FB-n én is fotóval szerepelek, itt még csak az avatarig jutottam el Nincs titkolnivalóm. A kukk zsiráf viszont nagyon tetszik


----------



## honey16 (2012 Június 22)

Na jó ez azért eléggé téves feltevés. Én sem raktam fel képet. De nem azért mert titkolózom. A kettőnek semmi köze sincs egymáshoz. Nem hinném hogy látni kell hogy hogyan nézek ki ahhoz, hogy témákról beszélgessünk.

Nekem például ha nem látom ezt a fórumot eszembe se jut hogy valaki esetleg ezt hiányolja. Végülis beszélgetünk. -.-

Ez nem jelenti tehát azt hogy titokzatoskodom! Függetlenül attól, hogy vannak olyan dolgok, amihez úgy senkinek semmi köze.


----------



## hangay13 (2012 Június 22)

A fényképpel is lehet csalni, a névvel, címmel is.
Aki feltesz egy képet, még nem biztos, hogy nem "titkolózik". Nekem is volt olyan ismerősöm, aki 30-35 évvel ezelőtti fényképét tette fel. Én felismertem, mert régi ismerősök voltunk, de sokan nem ismerhették fel, mert akkor hosszú haja, nagy szakálla, bajúsza volt, amit már régen leborotvált. De hallottam már olyat is, hogy férfi női képet tett fel. Lehet, hogy a kép feltevése még félrevezetőbb, mint annak a hiánya.


----------



## Gloryana (2012 Július 15)

Milyen szépen abbamaradt ez a téma Feltettem én is egy képet, bár én eddig is el voltam a magam kis tündérével/előző kiskép/.


----------



## jasszemúj (2012 Július 27)

Mindenki anonim még akkor is ha van kép a neve mellet, de ettől függetlenül amiről beszél az lehetne igaz is, nem értem mi gátolja meg az igaz mondásban


----------



## pacisi (2013 Június 26)

Szerintem teljesen mindegy mi vagy, ki van a képen. Talán jobb ha nem személy.Az elő mérlegelés amit az agy akarva akaratul elvégez ..Lehet, ha ez nem pozitív hogy már itt elakad az egész. Lényeg a szavak ,gondolatok ,vélemények ,állásfoglalás ,stílus és még jó néhány tényező alkot építőanyagot.Az agy épít fel alkot belőle egy személyiséget Lényeg egyfajta címkézés.Lehet ez bármi ló, pipacs,, hajó vagy személy.A többit a párosítást már agy elvégzi.Titkolása lenne bárminek?Én nem hiszem.
Tisztelettel


----------



## pacisi (2013 Június 27)

szinuhe90 írta:


> Kinek mi titkolnivalója van?


ha egyetlen könyvet vihetnék magammal Mika Waltari Szinuhe könyve lenne
Tisztelettel


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 29)

Aki ruhas fenykepet tesz fel magarol, annak meg kicsi a kukija, vagy mas titkolnivaloja van.


----------



## Szolnok71 (2013 Augusztus 2)

Aki nem akar képet magáról nem tölt fel, nemkötelező. attól még nem titkol semmit.


----------



## Manóca108 (2013 December 8)

Titok. Eddig nagyjából megúsztam nélküle. De most fura helyzetben élek, így van egy nagy titkom. Cipelhetem talán évekig is. Csupán a családom és a saját életem múlik rajta. Szó szerint. Nyomasztó és kimerítő.


----------



## Celticx (2014 Július 3)

Egy nev vagy egy foto semmit nem jelent - amig nem tudod hova kapcsolni. En sok embert sokkal jobban megismertem a neten a hozzaszolasai alapjan, mint pl fotorol.


----------



## most (2014 Július 6)

sztem az a normális ha az embert tudja hol van!! s annak megfeleően cselekszik,
az interneten mindenütt naplózva, logolva.. kémprogramok tomege van jelen ...
vajh miért?
épeszű ember kitorli a cookiet is, nem hogy képet tegyen fel ...nem irja be a sajat használatú email cimét sem, kozségi fórumon,
tűzfalat használ és az andoidos telefonját sem felhőn tolti ..... személyes biztonság.. + géped biztonsága.. sorolhatnám
ha ismerkedni akar privátban email cimet cserél ...
én meg nem értem mért mutogatják magukat egyesek ...a helyett h tudnák h épp mélyvizben úsznak
* az internet nem privát... semmilyen értelemben sem ...*sőt nem helyettesit heti a magán beszélgetéseket..
aki maga mutogatásból ...barátokat gondol keresni a neten az nárcisztikusan rejtőzkodő ..magánakvalo
s az igazi barátok helyett .. olyat keres akivel ...nincs dolga...

h érthető legyek ...kivel van dolgod?
a barátoddal akit megkérsz vigyen el ha vizsgáztatod a kocsid ..
a szomszédoddal aki szól h keresett ..érdeklődott vki utánnad ..
nénivel aki mindig virágot árul ... le is vittem neki, fölös másfél kilo cseresznyét..
a pékkel aki megfogta az elcsatangolt kutyád ....
mert ismernek téged ...
....kedvességedel figyelmedddel nekik tartozol .. ok a te... walovilágod részei...

"itt a gondolatok beszélgetnek"
jah és mégegy ...nem gondolom mindezt titoknak, 
inkább csak nem idetartozó, észben tartanó dolog ...
épp a hely apropoján .. ahogyan mélyvizbe sem viszed a diplomád...


----------



## kiralylany1102 (2015 Június 11)

semmi


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 29)

szinuhe90 írta:


> Sajnálom, csak szeretném megjegyezni, hogy egyesek miért nem tesznek fel magukról fotót? Valamit titkolnak? Vagy mi szégyellni valójuk van? Nem merik magukat vállalni? Ez olyan amikor valaki kezet fog velem és nem néz a szemembe. Miért kell nekem egy tájképet vagy valami mást látni amikor valakinek írok vagy ír nekem. Fél, hogy felismerik? Ha becsületes akkor mi a titkolnivaló?


Egyáltalán nem hasonlít a személyes találkozón való szemedbe nézésre
Ez egy óriási háló
Nem csak világháló adathalász háló is
Jó egy fotó még nem azonos a személyi számoddal
A logónak használt kép sem azonos a mindenféle egyéb háttér előtt készült képpel
Azért mégis csak az arcképed, ami már felhasználható hamisított montázsokra
Alapjában véve a személyes védekezés a visszaélések ellen
Óvatos ember nem tesz közzé magáról semmit
Most te itt írásról beszélsz
*Íráson át is képes hozzád egy kép eljutni*
Ha már vagy olyan bizalmi viszonyban hogy nem tartasz tőle.
Akkor és csak akkor küldesz egy fotót ha már annyira fontos neked
De akkor se mindegy milyet,az se mindegy milyen csatornán semmiképpen sem közösségi oldalon
A világháló nem felejt


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Névtelenül, arctalanul annyira őszinték lehetünk amennyire lehet hogy még a családunkkal sem vagyunk.


----------



## teeby (2021 December 25)

A kérdésed a téma kontextusában kissé paranoid.
Senki sem titkol ilyen módon semmi olyat, ami rád tartozna.

A dilemmád forrása magad vagy.
Már az alapján sztereotipizálsz és teszel szubjektív megállapításokat, hogy a felhasználónak nincs képe, vagy ha van akkor az miért olyan amilyen.

A lent látható képen 3x ugyanaz a személy van.
Mást gondolnánk róla ha a baloldali, mást ha a jobboldali látvánnyal és névvel alakulna ki az első benyomásunk.
Sokan épp ezt akarják elkerülni a “képtelenséggel” / “névtelenséggel”.


----------

